# 1"-2" Baby Natts feeding?



## Brian (Feb 27, 2003)

I have been consistently feeding my baby P's that are about 1"-2" live blackworms, earthworms, frozen krill and the occasional cricket I find, but generally once the food lands on the bottom of the tank they dont seem interested anymore unless it moves. I dont know if their jaws are strong enough to break up the krill and earthworms yet? Any other ideas on what I can feed them? They are extremely active fish. possibly they are just full from me feeding them too much? Thanks guys -Brian


----------



## Ganesh (Apr 27, 2003)

they're probably just not hungry, my reds will eat shrimp, but they'll leave it on the bottom if they're not hungy, but eventually within a day, they eat it all up.


----------



## Brian (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks Ganesh


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

brines shrimp. while growing mine out thats what i feed them with small feeders and pieces beefheart..


----------

